# Need ideas



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello,

So I've been thinking about building a loft and have been working on the design but have just been stumped recently. Due to money, time, and limited space I can only make my loft so big. I was thinking I'd have a 4x8x8 loft. Now the problem is that I really want to split it so that I could separate young birds and breeders. I know that I'm not racing and so having a split loft isn't a must but I would love the experience. Problem is I don't know how much I should separate it. I will be having more young birds than breeders so I was thinking I'd make it smaller for the breeders? But then again I could probably just go half. If anyones had a similar problem or know an answer I would love to hear it! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

I would skip the breeder section and just be aware that you want to add odd.Later down the road .

@http://photobucket.com/NOMADS_LOFT


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Try PM'ing Gurbir- he is building a loft the same dimensions- a modified redrose style- and he is dividing it. He is a super nice and knowledgeable young man, and I am sure he would have some ideas for you. He raises High Flyers, but knows a lot about Homers as well.


----------

